# 2007 Etec Fouling Spark Plug Issues



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

What size motor? Is your service outfit a full warranty center (with factory trained techs...)? Plugs shouldn't foul on an E-Tec unless there's some underlying issue that's not been diagnosed properly.... Since that motor is every bit of eight or more years old I'd want a careful diagnosis by a factory trained tech.... with the correct year/model software for that particular motor...


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> What size motor? Is your service outfit a full warranty center (with factory trained techs...)? Plugs shouldn't foul on an E-Tec unless there's some underlying issue that's not been diagnosed properly.... Since that motor is every bit of eight or more years old I'd want a careful diagnosis by a factory trained tech.... with the correct year/model software for that particular motor...



They are all quality trained techs. Top place in Jax for Evinrude service and sales. They are diagnosing it now. Might be the coils or injectors going back that are throwing the plugs. I'll know any day.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

FSUDrew99 said:


> They are all quality trained techs. Top place in Jax for Evinrude service and sales. They are diagnosing it now. Might be the coils or injectors going back that are throwing the plugs. I'll know any day.


Where you got it Becks? I prefer Andy Albirtton marine service, Andy is the best Johnson/Evinrude guy around, then again haven't seen him in years he might of retired.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Creek Runner said:


> Where you got it Becks? I prefer Andy Albirtton marine service, Andy is the best Johnson/Evinrude guy around, then again haven't seen him in years he might of retired.


Yea I like the guys at Becks. I've worked with them before. Great guys. I've heard of Andy. 

Found out the issue. Unfortunately it was the EMM (motor brain) a $1300 hit. Those Etecs have a multi fire sequence at idle hat apparently the EMM kept that multi fire going and not switching over after idle to a solid spark once the throttle was engaged. This was burning the electrode down on the cylinder one spark plug every 5-8 hours. 

After check the coils, injectors spark plugs and all other components and talking to Evinrude tech support this was apparently the underlying issue. They checked the sparking sequence before and after the EMM swap and said its firing right now and before it was all out of whack. This in turn should all be behind me now. (Knock on wood).


----------

